# Knife Used to Slice Ribs



## hoffa2651 (Mar 27, 2019)

Anyone have a knife they would recommend to slice ribs? I feel like mine isnt doing the trick as it isnt giving me a clean cut and ribs are kind of falling apart when I cut. Doesnt make for a good presentation


----------



## theoldmonkey (Mar 27, 2019)

any kind that's sharp...


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 27, 2019)

I use a good sharp boning knife personally. 

I've been using (and liking) this one. Maybe it's because it still has it's factory edge on it :-)


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 27, 2019)

Anything that is *sharp*.
A good boning or cimeter works for me.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 27, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> I cut them in 1/2 or 3rd's  before they ever hit the smoker.


I do the same and let the guest cut them or tear them apart, what ever they prefer


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2019)

Other than sharp, it isn't the knife but who wields it. 20 years as a Pro Chef, I can do ANYTHING with a 10" Chef Knife. A Boning knives work well if you cut like I do. A bit unconventional but, I run a boning knife, down and against both sides of every other bone and remove it. This gives double cut and very meaty ribs. 3-4 of these is plenty of meat for my big eaters. 
A medium/light, slicing/chopping #3 Cleaver does a great job. They are heavy enough to remove the cartilage of a full rack and light enough to cut individual ribs. Place the point at one end a rock the cleaver through the ribs meat. Cuts very clean not slicing back and forth. They can be gotten pretty cheap in a Asian Grocery. 
A sharp 10" Chef's Knife can be used in a similar manner to cleave through the ribs meat...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 27, 2019)

Sounds more like that they are overcooked, and not the knife.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2019)

A *sharp* boning knife will cut FOTB ribs just fine!
Al


----------



## JJS (Mar 28, 2019)

I use a razor sharp cleaver


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 29, 2019)

I've been known to whip out the old electric knife on occasion. 

Chris


----------



## ksblazer (Mar 29, 2019)

I use a Dexter Russell boning knife. 

Works great


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm with  Chef on this one. Its hard to beat a good a good French knife. I use the MBK-110.  It has to be the best balanced knife I've ever held in my hand.


----------



## bl0wingsm0ke (Mar 29, 2019)

Lots of success with a brisket knife.  Boning knife works too.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Mar 29, 2019)

If the rib bones are good and straight I use a brisket slicing knife. If they are too crooked for a straight cut I use a real sharp utility knife or chef knife.


----------



## mfatty500 (Mar 29, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> I cut them in 1/2 or 3rd's before they ever hit the smoker.


They don't dry out? cause I got a got a cut up slab in the freezer that I was going to try. I guess i have nothing to lose. Do you smoke/cook for the same amount of time?


----------

